# Crab paludarium



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi. I'm putting up a new paludarium to house some semi-aquatic crabs.
Tank is plywood/glas. Footprint is 130x65 cm, height is 70. (4'4''x2'2''x2'4'').
I will use a sump for filtration.

Hardscape was made earlier, I just made the tank around it.

Getting ready to fiddle with the water circulation for a drip wall and waterfall.










































Video of almost nothingness happening:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L4HRzygOh0

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

And here I was about to start a thread about the crab tank I'm working on but after seeing yours I'm too embarrassed

The rock work is exceptional, as always!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammie said:


> And here I was about to start a thread about the crab tank I'm working on but after seeing yours I'm too embarrassed
> 
> The rock work is exceptional, as always!


Uh what a great build so far. I definitely cannot compete with that set up. 

What crabs are you going to keep?


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

wow, it looks amazing


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

As usual HX has made a stunning palu/tank.

Your technique is amazing. Can't wait to see it all put together.

Always great pleasure watching what you do HX.

Rani


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Dude this is going to be epic! I just started going through you're old posts, since I've never seen you're tanks before and you've built some stunning hardscapes. I'm really looking forward to seeing more of you're work 

John

PS: Did you ever finish that wall mount telephone tank? I saw that thread and it never got any updates


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Sammie said:


> And here I was about to start a thread about the crab tank I'm working on but after seeing yours I'm too embarrassed
> 
> The rock work is exceptional, as always!


Thank you, Sammie.
But different approaches are what makes looking at other tanks so interesting and inspiring, no?



Hobbes1911 said:


> Uh what a great build so far. I definitely cannot compete with that set up.
> 
> What crabs are you going to keep?


Thanks, Hobbes.
I'm not sure what crabs I can get my hands on, but I'm trying to find some smallish species, fresh water tolerant. Geosesarmids, perhaps.



ab1000434 said:


> wow, it looks amazing


Thank you, ab!



dendrorani said:


> As usual HX has made a stunning palu/tank.
> 
> Your technique is amazing. Can't wait to see it all put together.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rani.



FroggyKnight said:


> Dude this is going to be epic! I just started going through you're old posts, since I've never seen you're tanks before and you've built some stunning hardscapes. I'm really looking forward to seeing more of you're work
> 
> John
> 
> PS: Did you ever finish that wall mount telephone tank? I saw that thread and it never got any updates


Thanks, John.

The phone dome is still sitting at my shop, waiting to get finished. I've started polishing the cloudy acrylic. Not as easy as I thought it would be…

Got these unfinished projects laying around, trying to get my a$$ in gear. But I'm happy to get this scape in action, finally. It's been waiting for a tank for quite awhile.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

HX said:


> Thank you, Sammie.
> But different approaches are what makes looking at other tanks so interesting and inspiring, no?


Yeah you're right, but I still think I'll wait a bit
I have some more work to do anyways.




HX said:


> I'm not sure what crabs I can get my hands on, but I'm trying to find some smallish species, fresh water tolerant. Geosesarmids, perhaps.


I'm not sure what the import laws are like in Finland but if it's the same as here you have a lot to choose from if you order from Germany.

https://www.garnelio.de/wirbellose/krabben/
https://www.interaquaristik.de/tiere/krabben/geosesarma-vampirkrabben/
Mikrokrabbe - Limnopilos naiyanetri
Krabben für das Terrarium - Aquaristik-Langer, wirbellose Aquarientiere und Aquaristikzubehör

Just to mention a few.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

This tank looks like it's going to be amazing. Is that a natural piece of wood, a number of pieces that have been arranged together, or is it something that you made?


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi, Inka. I have high hopes for this one, too.

The wood is cement, a walk-through of the method of making it is given at http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...how-were-these-constructed-4.html#post2007130

Sammie, thanks for those links.
I'm an old-school hobbyist and usually prefer to support my local business with my purchases. Ordering livestock online is something I've never done.
However, the prices are very tempting and the range of options seems to be superb…

Might have to try it out.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ah, you're the same person who built that epic mudskipper tank. Thought this work looked familiar. Truly a gifted artist!


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

*blushes* 
Thanks.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

HX said:


> Thanks, Hobbes.
> I'm not sure what crabs I can get my hands on, but I'm trying to find some smallish species, fresh water tolerant. Geosesarmids, perhaps.


I would be careful with geosesarmas. They need a lot of land space since they are actually terrestrial crabs that sometimes go in the water, rather than aquatic crabs that go on land. 

I think you would be more served with some aquatic species such as parathelphusa panterhiana, although I'm not too familiar with that species so I don't really know their space requirements. 

Regardless, the tank looks fantastic the way it is right now, keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree with you on that, Hobbes. I've kept several species of crabs of the genus, and as the geo in the name suggests, they are land crabs. Most of them seem to live with only things like Bromeliads for water bodies.
However, one of the slightly larger species I had (didn't get a species name when I got them, so not really sure of them being Geosesarmas...) was actually quite aquatic.

Fiddlers would be great in this tank, but after a few brackish setups I'm really looking for a fresh water tank with wider flora possibilities.

Pantherinas are great, might be just right for this. Anyone kept more than one of them in a tank? An educated guess on how many would coexist in this tank?
Tank total is about 550 liters/140 gallons.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Definitely! I am glad you know about their requirements. I am not sure about pantheriana but I could recommend this forum: PANZERWELTEN-FORUM Post your tank (they would love that) and I'm sure they can recommend good species. They are German, but accommodate any language really. And since you're in Finland, acquisition of crabs might be much easier for you. 

Regardless, the tank is a great build and I am loving that you are planning on adding crabs (not an often kept animal section/family)



HX said:


> I agree with you on that, Hobbes. I've kept several species of crabs of the genus, and as the geo in the name suggests, they are land crabs. Most of them seem to live with only things like Bromeliads for water bodies.
> However, one of the slightly larger species I had (didn't get a species name when I got them, so not really sure of them being Geosesarmas...) was actually quite aquatic.
> 
> Fiddlers would be great in this tank, but after a few brackish setups I'm really looking for a fresh water tank with wider flora possibilities.
> ...


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the link. They seem to run an English section there.
Brilliant!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice hardscape, can't wait to seeing done.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 30, 2014)

Great viv.. It'll look good more with my crab in it lol


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree!
Ship 'em over!

Thank you, Dave.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Water level up a notch. Roots look a bit cooler…


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

HX said:


> Water level up a notch. Roots look a bit cooler…


Did you decide on a species yet?


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Nah, not quite there yet.

I'll start with cooking a nice moss soup for starters.


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Always a pleasure to see your work! Your tanks are one big reason I got into paludariums and find it hard to be interested in a simple fish tank salt or fresh any more. 

Thank You
Jim


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you for your rewarding words, Jim!

There is something special about wetlands and waterlines, isn't there?

I'm constantly looking at peoples projects all over and finding inspiration and ideas. Makes me happy to hear I have added some, too.
So a special thank you!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

One more excellent start from you. Thanks for sharing. Good luck with them.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks, RNKot!

Going really slow with this one.
Aiming to plant it with slow growers to ease on the overhaul a bit.
So far there's only
Peperomia deppeana
Peperomia caperata rosso
Tillanzia caput medusae
Tillanzia brachycaulos
and some moss
in there










Trying to figure out what to plant in the water section.

A quick vid:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CcOjQyni2o

Thanks for looking!


----------



## bicyclephysics (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh wow, your mudskipper palu is one of my all time favourites!! This one looks like it'll be just as amazing! 

All of the pics in your "how to" post disappeared :-/


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for your words, Kanook!
I've gotten a lot of pins at pinterest and traffic at planethx thanks to you. So thanks for promoting my stuff!

The mudsie palu is about to kick in again, after a thorough overhaul I had to make, to get rid of the nasty mealybug infestation.
All plants are gone, the scape reshaped a bit and some new ideas for mudskippers being tried…

As for the disappeared pics, I'm puzzled. They are hosted in wordpress or Facebook, no idea why they don't show.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Man your skills are superb! Ive seen some of your work on the fish forums and have been blown away! That is a very nice paludarium and by far the best crab setup I have ever seen!


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Humble thanks to you, diggenem!

I'm still undecisive on what is going to live in this setup. Ended up with perhaps a bit too little land area for Geosesarmids, so might have to look elsewhere.

In the meantime, I'm getting some delicate moss growth from a shake I blended and brushed into the scape:


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

God... This tank is so sexy.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Great to see you working again on another tank 
I just love the backgrounds you make.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for your words, inka and VPardoel. Much appreciated.

I'm not sure what it is that draws me to these in-between-kinda creatures, but here's how the first inhabitants of this tank are using the scape:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMevfVPd1PY

Thanks for watching!


----------



## prunfarm (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow, absolutely amazing!! I feel bad for my retic hillstream loaches that are only in a long, swift current aquarium. Your loaches have an entire playground. I wouldn't be surprised if they breed like crazy for you in that environment.


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Great fish choice hx! I've seen gobies climb like that but didn't realize sewellia would. Speaking of gobies a sicyopterus sp. would love that tank and be just fine with the sewellia if you could find some. One of my favorite fish!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Very cool man!
If not crabs maybe you could add some other crustaceans like _Atyopsis moluccensis_. I'm not sure but I think they might share habitat with the fish you have.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

prunfarm said:


> Wow, absolutely amazing!! I feel bad for my retic hillstream loaches that are only in a long, swift current aquarium. Your loaches have an entire playground. I wouldn't be surprised if they breed like crazy for you in that environment.


Thanks, prunfarm!
They really seem to love surfing all over the place. What's even more fun is that they go up there to eat the aufwuchs on the scape.
Breeding would be great, although I'm not sure of their ID. They're Sewellias, sold under S. cf breviventralis, but they are not. Propably something along the temporary SEW03-SEW04 line, but I'm a bit confused with the whole classification there…




gope said:


> Great fish choice hx! I've seen gobies climb like that but didn't realize sewellia would. Speaking of gobies a sicyopterus sp. would love that tank and be just fine with the sewellia if you could find some. One of my favorite fish!


Thanks, gope!
I have my eyes on gobies to put in there. The only species I'm finding on my suppliers' lists at the moment is Stiphodon atropurpureus.
I'll be following the lists, thanks for your suggestion!




Sammie said:


> Very cool man!
> If not crabs maybe you could add some other crustaceans like _Atyopsis moluccensis_. I'm not sure but I think they might share habitat with the fish you have.


Thanks, Sammie.
Might go for some shrimps, too. Atyopsis would be big enough to survive with gobies, I think.
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

"I'm a bit confused with the whole classification there…"

Everyone is. 

"The only species I'm finding on my suppliers' lists at the moment is Stiphodon atropurpureus."

Also a good choice but much smaller. Less likely to climb out of the tank! Any of the aufwuch grazers of stiphodon, sicydium, sicyopterus sp would do well. I keep several sp. together and they get along fine. Very tolerant. And they won't bother shrimp at all ime. Gastromyzon are another favorite but I've had poor results keeping them with sewllia. In a tank that size though it may work fine.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh, good, actually. The part of being smaller.
I'll see what I can come up with.

Thanks for your time on this, Jim.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Just some quick data, if anyone happens to be interested.

A lot of people seem to be concerned about how cement/grout effects water hardness. In this tank both the rock work and woodwork are grout.
They cured for a good couple of months before setting the tank up with flora and fauna.

Fish, snails and plants seem to be doing great.

I made a long overdue water change to this tank today. Changed about 70 % after three weeks of negligence.

Before wc:
pH 7,8
kH 5 dKH
gH 7 dGH

After:
pH 7,5
kH 3 dKH
gH 5 dKH

Tap water around here is buffered to stay mildly alkaline and pH is usually at high 7 or even 8.

I see a tendency of the effect cement has on the water chemistry reducing with time.
This tank's only been in action for a few months.

My conclusion:
I would'n call the result dramatic.
I'm not too worried.

I'm still not saying that cement is safe however you use it.
But I'm pretty confident it can be used if you treat it right.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

It does appear that something is leeching but not excessively. Your water is at the upper end of the spectrum for sewellia but I think the main thing is stability and you have plenty of buffer. I've never dealt with hard water. I have just the opposite and have to add buffer to avoid crashes.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

HX said:


> As for the disappeared pics, I'm puzzled. They are hosted in wordpress or Facebook, no idea why they don't show.


All of my pictures that I hosted on facebook are broken links on this forum now as well.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

S. atropurpureus, aside from being one of the most colorful stiphodons available to the hobby, are also among the most bulletproof. Really easy feeders, enthusiastic about frozen meaty food, tablets, and just about everything else. A far cry from some of the more finicky ones that really take a while to settle down and accept prepared food. Great choice. S. percnopterygionus is also incredibly beautiful, but takes a bit longer to come around to prepared fare. Definitely ones to consider after a substantial microfilm has had time to develop. 

In my experience, even in largish (90 U.S. gallons) sicyopus males will fight bitterly, occasionally to the point of death.


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

inka4040 said:


> S. atropurpureus, aside from being one of the most colorful stiphodons available to the hobby, are also among the most bulletproof. Really easy feeders, enthusiastic about frozen meaty food, tablets, and just about everything else. A far cry from some of the more finicky ones that really take a while to settle down and accept prepared food. Great choice. S. percnopterygionus is also incredibly beautiful, but takes a bit longer to come around to prepared fare. Definitely ones to consider after a substantial microfilm has had time to develop.
> 
> In my experience, even in largish (90 U.S. gallons) sicyopus males will fight bitterly, occasionally to the point of death.


Sicyopus is a completely different fish. I recommended sicyopterus. As for aufwuchs grazers taking offered foods, be careful with the protein. Their digestive systems are not made for it.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Okapi said:


> All of my pictures that I hosted on facebook are broken links on this forum now as well.


I wonder what's going on with it. Anyone?


Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the gobies, Inka and gope.
Still checking out the supply up here, not a whole lot of diversity it seems...


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

HX said:


> I wonder what's going on with it. Anyone?
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the gobies, Inka and gope.
> Still checking out the supply up here, not a whole lot of diversity it seems...


Its on facebook's end, not Dendroboard's. The thumbnail pictures in your facebook albums are now opened in a pop-up style window when clicked on as opposed to being their own page. Its been over a year since that change. So instead of your picture being on a page like "facebook,com/user=whoeveryouare/awesome-picture-number-1,jpg" it is now a pop-up with the thumbnails behind it. (I purposely put comas in there so it doesnt try to link to facebook.) You used to be able to add IMG codes to the picture's link to make it display here. Since they changed the way the pictures are displayed on the facebook page, the IMG codes here dont link to it correctly.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, that makes sense. Thank you for clearing it up, Okapi.
No more FB links.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Im getting the ol' mudskipperarium back in action after a total overhaul due to a mealybug infestation.
It's curing.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eedpYQbCjIw


----------

